# Getting A New Car...



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

My trusted HONDA Jazz CVT is now 3 years old, and it's time to get a new one. The next generation Jazz isn't due 'till 2009 ( got that information from my dealer - I really wanted a new Jazz ), so I have ended up with a few other options. It would be interesting to hear what you have to say about them, as I find it very hard to choose which one to get ( a bit like watches I guess...







).

Here's my "list":

*Mercedes A 150 Addition auto.*

*BMW 116i Advantage*

*Honda Civic 1.8 Sport*

All are about the same price over here, and I have ticked off the boxes on the additional equiptment list on the things I want ( the Honda seemed to have everything as standard, so I didn't have to "tick" anything there ).

Thanks!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't discount Toyota either - they're excellently equiped, pretty reasonably priced (in the UK, better than Honda), very reliable - my garage man said he'd be out of business if everyone had a Toyota or Honda... and they're frugal with the juice - I read a test where the Corolla diesel actually exceeded the manufacturers consumption figures.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Don't discount Toyota either - they're excellently equiped, pretty reasonably priced (in the UK, better than Honda), very reliable - my garage man said he'd be out of business if everyone had a Toyota or Honda... and they're frugal with the juice - I read a test where the Corolla diesel actually exceeded the manufacturers consumption figures.


I do agree, but I test-drove the new Toyota Auris ( 1.4D ) and it felt kinda "cheap" inside, at least compared to the Honda and BMW. Very nice car to drive though with a great engine and gearbox. Very good seats as well and pretty spacious, although the boot was smaller than my Honda Jazz I have today.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

get an 07 Jazz and trade it in when the new model comes out in 09.

i can't for the life of me think why anyone would want any other sort of car. The Jazz is just about the perfect automobile!

or go the whole hog and buy the civic type R. It's sex on wheels!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's my "Toyota":

*Lexus IS300 Sportcross*










What we call "hatch backs" are stupidly unpopular in the U.S. Most folks seem to prefer SUVs, even with rising gas prices. I've never understood that trend here...nobody actually drives them off-road.

Lexus stopped trying to sell this model in the U.S. last year. I've probably seen 2 or 3 around here EVER....but what a fun car to drive. Plus, my dogs and dive gear can fit in the back...together...and the quality is top-notch.

It's a keeper.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

...and I've always been particularly fond of the chronograph-like gauge cluster...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Add to that a zippy rear-wheel-drive inline six, chrome ball shifter, racing pedals, flip-up nav system, and manual up/down shift buttons on the steering wheel...










...all lit up in Doxa orange at night...










...plus a killer factory stereo and sub-woofer.

It's no wonder my wife takes it every chance she gets.

(sorry if I hijacked this thread...but i really like this car.







)


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

pg tips said:


> get an 07 Jazz and trade it in when the new model comes out in 09.
> 
> i can't for the life of me think why anyone would want any other sort of car. The Jazz is just about the perfect automobile!
> 
> or go the whole hog and buy the civic type R. It's sex on wheels!


Wish I could afford the "sex on wheels"... it IS awesome! Too much money though... I did think of trading it in for an 07 Jazz, but it's more or less identical to the one I have so the "change" wouldn't be that big, if you know what I mean.

I have deleted the MB from my list. I had an opportunity to try the A150 Automatic it today. Drives very well and was truly comfortable, but GOSH was it slow...









Do you drive a Honda yourself Paul?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The wife has a Jazz Knut (an 02 model).


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

The Merc is spacious, well built but, yes oh SO slow! The BMW is well built, fairly nippy but, oh SO cramped!

The Honda is the best car I believe............

Best regards David

PS...The styling of the civic leaves almost everything a year or two behind it also.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Just my 2 pence worth.

1 Series, the ride is horrible and not worth the money

A Class, bloated and heavy. The only one I've driven I didn't mind was a mate's AMG played with one. Still wouldn't buy one.

Civic well build, nippy and great fun to chuck about. Gives a lot more back to the driver.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

What's wrong with keeping the Jazz until the new one appears?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

oldfogey said:


> What's wrong with keeping the Jazz until the new one appears?


Good point! I usually change cars every 3 years, as the guarantee period is 3 years. I'm sure the Jazz would hold up just fine for another 2 years though. I don't know...







Maybe it's the smell of a brand new car that attracts me?









It seems the Civic might be the best choice then? I do get some more money as well for the Jazz when I trade it in for a new Honda. Still not 100% sure though. I'm driving the BMW 116i tomorrow and will have the Civic for the whole day on Friday. We'll see...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I bought a Civic Coupe new in 1997 with a 3yr guarantee - after that period expired I thought about getting a third party extension but was advised that for a Honda it was unecessary.

The car is now 10 years old, I still have it, has done 145k miles and has had nothing than regular servicing & maintenance.

Whether you want to pay for a blast of New Car smell is of course only something you can decide but I don't think you need worry about the reliability of your existing Jazz...


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> Whether you want to pay for a blast of New Car smell is of course only something you can decide but I don't think you need worry about the reliability of your existing Jazz...


+1


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

I've always been told that the most economical way to own "new" cars is to buy at 1 sell at 3. That way you get a car that's had all the niggles ironed out but isn't yet old enough to have acquired age related issues. Oh yeah, someone else has swallowed a large amount of the initila depreciation.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

jammie*dodger said:


> I've always been told that the most economical way to own "new" cars is to buy at 1 sell at 3. That way you get a car that's had all the niggles ironed out but isn't yet old enough to have acquired age related issues. Oh yeah, someone else has swallowed a large amount of the initila depreciation.
> 
> Cheers, Rob.


Very true! It's not very economical to get a brand new car and then get rid of it after about 3 years - the depreciation the first year is pretty big. There aren't too many used one year old Civic's or Bmw 1's around though, at least not around here - still looking.

I drove the BMW yesterday and I was impressed with the build quality and the steering - top notch! Ride quality wasn't too bad either - seats on the firm side. It was a bit small on the inside though, almost as if the interior "embraced" you ( in a negative way, in my honest opinion ). And the shifter was a bit "heavy", but it's probably fine once you get used to it. Tiny boot as well. I'm trying the Civic today.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

That "new car smell" can be hazardous to your health, The Ecology Center, a Berkeley, Calif., environmental group said.

The Ecology Center said toxic chemicals such as bromine, chlorine and lead found in cars' interiors give off harmful fumes for three years, the Chicago Tribune reported.

The group listed the 10 least toxic vehicles in a report: the Acura RDX; BMW X3; Chevrolet Cobalt; Chrysler PT Cruiser; Honda Odyssey; Nissan Frontier; Suzuki Aerio wagon; Toyota Matrix; and Volvo S40 and V50.

The 10 worst vehicles were: the Chevy Aveo, Express and Silverado; Hyundai Accent; Kio Rio and Spectra; Nissan Versa; Scion xB; Subaru Forester; and Suzuki Forenza.

Jeff Gearhart of the Ecology Center said consumers can avoid the fumes, which are emitted when the car's interior is exposed to heat.

"Don't park in the sun, and if you do, use a solar screen along the windshield to reduce heat getting into the cabin. And before driving on a warm day, first open the windows and doors to ventilate the car for 10 minutes," Gearhart told the newspaper. "Also, clean the cabin frequently by vacuuming and washing the windows because the greasy film on the inside windows is residue from the chemicals."

Copyright 2007 by United Press International


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Can you get the Seat Leon over there? I had one for a week on holiday and was surprisingly impressed with it.

Good amount of kit, very nice to drive and econimical. I'm not used to diesel but was happy with the 1.9 engine in this. There is also a 2litre 140hp version. Its just the VW range basically.

Having a hire car like that is a good way to get a week-long test drive, covered about 700km in it. Much better than a 10 minute drive with a salesman beside you.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Just a short update...

I have ordered a new Honda Civic 1.8 Sport ( in "Galaxy" grey with 18" wheels - yes, I know they give a harsher ride, but they looked so damn good on the car







).

To be honest it was the roomiest, best equipped, the quickest and the most fun car to drive. I think I will add some protection on the rear bumper though - the rear view was lousy 

Looks something like this, but with different wheels:










Thank you all for your valuable input/views on my initial question - the did actually help me to determine what car to get.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice and with rear parking sensors I hope!


----------

